# Rubber Bands



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

hi
after lots of deliberation ive decided you cant get theraband cheap enough and in the quantity that i need so ive devied that i like chained rubber bands as i have some on a slingshot so im unsure what to get i thought of these below,as there from staples witch would be my choice of shop to get them from as there's one literally 5 minutes away from my house and i could only see thin bands on the net (by thin i mean 1.5 mm) so these where the thickest i could find (6mm) so would these work or do i need something bigger remember staples only please thanks for any help guys i apreciate it.

thanks again

Alexander .s. Howson

http://www.staples.co.uk/mailing-packaging-supplies/rubber-bands/staples-rubber-bands-assorted-sizes/rubber-bands-89-x-6-mm-450g?r=bf


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

sorry my computer is running slow so i must of double clicked opening 2 threads sorry.could a mod please delete one thanks

Alex


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Done, Alex.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks mate just messed up there

Alex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Staples supplies the Sterling 107's ( a popular option) Would not need to chain, Just use as a flat band.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would opt for slightly bigger ones. the #64 bands make very nice braids or chains:

http://www.staples.co.uk/no-64-rubber-bands-89x-13mm-110g?r=se

Or mix #64 and #84 for a tapered effect:

http://www.staples.co.uk/staples-brand/paperclips-pins-rubber-bands/staples-rubber-bands/rubber-bands-no-84?r=rh

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

heres how ive attached 64s in chain style in the past :
 

and this is with 84s cut in half : 


hope this visual helps you somewhat . or at least as a starting point .


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks guys after work im going to get down to staples and get some 64's an thanks imperial it does help,im alos gonna see if i can find some 107's to try,does anybodys know about the power of chains ??

thanks

Alex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

kingmurphy said:


> thanks guys after work im going to get down to staples and get some 64's an thanks imperial it does help,im alos gonna see if i can find some 107's to try,does anybodys know about the power of chains ??
> 
> thanks
> 
> Alex


There is a lot of information on that topic. Have a look here:

http://slingshotforu...-vs-flat-bands/

and here:

http://slingshotforu...f-office-bands/

I prefer braids to bands myself.

Office rubber bands are not the fastest bands in the world, but they handle heavy ammo well.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks charles the links helped i could not find any 107's at staples as thed ran out but i got the 64s a nice big bag that should hold me off for a while can anybody tell me how to taper them?? please thanks Alex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In the links that I posted, there is a video about how to make braids. The video shows you how to form a taper. For example, instead of banding up 333, try 332, or 322, if using chains. For braids, try 222111.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ask and they will order and ship the 107's to the store. Shipping is free.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

yeah i went on the web and orded them to the store ,should be in soon thanks

Alex


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Charles, I usually use 3 3 3 chained for shooting, but I reLly prefer the appearance of the braids. would 2 2 2 1 1 1 be sufficent for hunting? I am currently doing 2 2 2 2 2, but having bad wrists its kind of a heavy pull. I can manage it for quite some time but always regret it the next day, lol. braids seem to make for much heavier pulls than chains do.


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Do Staples in the UK supply 107 rubber bands? I have never found them on the site or in their stores. Any order code that I can quote please?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ChapmanHands said:


> Hey Charles, I usually use 3 3 3 chained for shooting, but I reLly prefer the appearance of the braids. would 2 2 2 1 1 1 be sufficent for hunting? I am currently doing 2 2 2 2 2, but having bad wrists its kind of a heavy pull. I can manage it for quite some time but always regret it the next day, lol. braids seem to make for much heavier pulls than chains do.


Consider your 333 chain. Each section has 3 intact rubber bands ... so that is 6 strands of rubber. Now consider the 222111 braid. The sections of 2 have 2 doubled rubber bands, so that is 8 strands of rubber. The sections of 1 have one rubber band doubled, which is 4 strands of rubber. The braid will give a tapered effect. So I would expect the 222111 braid to outperform the 333 chain. Your band life will not be as great, since the sections of 1 will be stretched further. However, it is easier to replace a rubber band in a braid than to repair a chain.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have never really tried tapers, guess I should have done a little more research. Thank you for the thoughts Charles, it makes sense and I am going to rig one up tomorrow and let ya know how it works out for me. Off to bed for the night I think, ya'll have a good one.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I forgot about this thread and to thank you for your input Charles. You are 100 percent correct about them outperforming the chains. I actually switched to 2 2 1 1, so that the bands are maxes out at my anchor point giving a little less band life but much greater velocity. For me this set up is perfect. One day I will have to get my hands on some of those red bands everybody is always talking about. If I can get the quality I have been getting out of my cheap advantage brand walmart 64's, those red ones will probably feel like a god send. Thanks again for the tipa and input Charles, helped a lot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am pleased to hear those bands and that setup are working for you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

